# st824 gearbox question



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently replacing the bronze gear, the worm shaft looks good overall, do I really have to replace the worm shaft as well?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Some will say to replace both. I'd use the worm shaft ONLY IF it looks Good. If it's bad, You'll be replacing both again later. GL.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there anything wrong with the shaft that makes you ask ??


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

When I worked for Bosch if we replaced a gear, we always replaced any other gear that mated with it. Was company policy and to be honest I still follow it on my own stuff.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is there anything wrong with the shaft that makes you ask ??


I have never replaced a worm shaft or bronze gear before, so when people say "does the worm shaft look good", I am not 100% sure what good entails. 

I do not see any dents or missing pieces on the threading. Towards the ends the threading does look different. The middle threading is rounded but the threading towards either end is sort of concave. But that seems normal when I looked at new worm shafts on ebay. 

When I look at the gear and the shaft it seems like the teeth only engage in the middle of the shaft, which looks fine.

I am leaning in this direction because removing the shaft from the impeller does not sound appealing. But if you are all telling me to just do it or I will regret it later then I will pay to get the shaft removed and buy a new one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking good would be it's straight when measured against something you know to be straight or level and the surface is uniform and smooth with no apparent gouges, pitting or worn spots.

Jenkinsm2, Post up some pictures and let us "see" it.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok,

I will get some pictures up by the weekend.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Actually,

I will have pictures up within an hour.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a brand new shaft from a ST 824 that I never used. I can cut you a good deal if you are interested. However, I will be in FL for the next 2 weeks, so you will have to wait for it. Just let me know. BTW - shaft only, and I'll throw in my old brass gear that is all town up if you'd like ! I used the old shaft with the new gear, but I didn't get a lot od data on it because I sold it shortly thereafter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_I will have pictures up within an hour. _

You da man !!


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

The black in-between the threads is old grease. You can also see how its concave on the tops closer to the thrust collar, but like I said I see that on new ones being sold on ebay.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

The black marks on the threads was grease, they look like huge missing portions of threading but are not.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not seeing any photo ??


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm not seeing any photo ??


really? i am entering the URL and putting it back in to this reply.










It shows up on my screen on the site, that is strange.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Still not getting anything??*

Should look something like this?
I replaced the grove pin last year was lucky it wasn't the gears!!
Go to "Manage attachments" down below


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Biketrax said:


> Should look something like this?
> I replaced the grove pin last year was lucky it wasn't the gears!!
> Go to "Manage attachments" down below


Ok, I added them as attachments instead. As I stated before, there is still grease on it and the 2nd picture looks like its missing chunks from the threading but its not. its just grease on top of the threading.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

That gear looks fine to me!

Make sure before you reinstall it that you clean it *thoroughly* - there could be metal particles embedded in the grease that could cause the new gear to wear prematurely.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

That looks like a groove in the top of the first three coils from the left. You are saying that's grease?

Attached pic is a new one.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ken05 said:


> That looks like a groove in the top of the first three coils from the left. You are saying that's grease?
> 
> Attached pic is a new one.


Yes, those are groves into the first three threads. That is what I meant by some threads being concave. On ebay when I type in these worm shafts I see ones with similar grooves in the threads.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

I looked at some more pics and the groove would facilitate moving lubricant to the center area of the gear where it meshes with the bronze gear. A gear pump.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

While you have it apart replace the impeller bearing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

BeerGhost said:


> While you have it apart replace the impeller bearing.


Cheap insurance against having it go out mid season


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Cheap insurance against having it go out mid season


The impeller bearing is the one that the worm shaft goes through after the impeller but before the pulley hub, correct? I am like 90% sure it is.

I ordered that bearing on Monday. When I took the old impeller bearing out to pull augers/gearcase away from the housing, I noticed how worn out it was. The center metal ring of the bearing was able to spin in place without moving the rest of the bearing. It was $26. 

A good piece of advice is to order bearings and gaskets from decently priced stores, not online straight to your house. I have had cases where the wrong gasket or bearing was sold to me and its 10x easier to just go to the store.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jenkinsm2 said:


> The impeller bearing is the one that the worm shaft goes through after the impeller but before the pulley hub, correct? I am like 90% sure it is.


Yes. The one that, at least on my machine, was mounted to the bucket housing.


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

So I got the gearbox all put back together. When I move the impeller it moves the auger shaft. But, the worm shaft and impeller do not spin very freely, compared to some of donyboy's youtube clips, spinning the impeller is a little stiff. 

I don't think the gearbox bolts are overtightened or that they could cause this. Its not a light impeller, it heavy. I do not think the worm shaft parts were put in wrong, the rear gearbox bushing and seal go inside the gearbox, the brass gear engaged the worm shaft well (I checked), I am stumped.

Is this an issue, or do these older ariens have slower moving impellers? Less throwing distance, less clogging or bogging down? Anyone every fix an older ariens 1980" st824 gearbox?


----------



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nevermind,

I just watched this guy work on an aluminum st504 ariens gearbox, when he spins the impeller it move slower as well, it seems like a different design. Clip link is below.


----------

